# square - prononciation



## Coucouchat

Dans notre livre se trouve une partie intitulée "Square du vocabulaire". Maintenant je commence à douter sur la prononciation du mot "Square". Est-ce avec [a] - trouvé dans plusieurs dictionnaire ou aussi [ai], rimant alors avec "vocabulaire"?

Merci de votre aide.


----------



## snarkhunter

Bonjour,

Non, le "a" de "square" est bien prononcé [a] - comme dans "chat" ou "nougat" !


----------



## xmarabout

En Belgique, l'habitude est de le prononcer à l'anglaise (pas comme les Français !)


----------



## snarkhunter

... Alors comme les Québécois, donc !


----------



## Grop

Au passage (pour ceux à qui ce ne serait pas évident), le u n'est pas muet : on dit [skwar], et ça rime davantage avec _noir_ qu'avec _nougat_.


----------



## xmarabout

je répète pour Coucouchat (qui est Belge), que chez nous (en Belgique, donc), ça rime beaucoup plus avec _rastaquouère _qu'avec chat ou nougat...


----------



## Donaldos

Ce qui rend le choix du titre _Square du vocabulaire_ (un peu) moins incongru.


----------



## Nicomon

Grop said:


> Au passage (pour ceux à qui ce ne serait pas évident), le u n'est pas muet : on dit [skwar], et ça rime davantage avec _noir_ qu'avec _nougat_.


  Moi, c'est comme ça que je le prononce en général.  Ça rime avec _noir_.   
Mais il m'arrive aussi - je suis peut-être plus angliciséee que pointvirgule  - de le prononcer à l'anglaise. 

Par exemple, selon l'humeur du moment, je prononce : la station de métro _skwar_ ou _skwére_ _Victoria_, alors qu'en parlant de la place, je dirais _le skwar Victoria.
_Allez donc comprendre !

Par ailleurs, au Québec, on dit aussi_ *carré*._


> [Québec] Place, square. Le carré Saint-Louis (à Montréal), le carré d’Youville (à Québec).


 Mais on ne dit pas _le carré Victoria_. 

Un jour, je vais apprendre l'alphabet phonétique.


----------



## JeanDeSponde

Etrange discussion - qui me rappelle le débat entre _peuzzeule_ (deux "eu" comme "beurk") et _puzle _(comme _chasuble_), voire _peuzle..._
(Et aussi, dans le même ordre d'idée, _Scrabble_ = scrable, scrabeule, scrébeule...)
Il s'git d'un mot étranger, dont la prononciation française pourra être fixée "officiellement" par qui on veut mais qui restera prononcé comme on veut...
Peut-on vraiment affirmer _tout les Belges prononcent à l'anglaise, _quand une québécoise contredit un autre avis, et que moi, de ma France, j'entends un peu tout..? Je crois qu'on peut conclure qu'on ne peut pas conclure !


----------



## Grop

Effectivement, j'ai beaucoup hésité avant de répondre... Et il est très possible que j'hésite entre une prononciation "à la française" ou bien "à l'anglaise" selon la situation.


----------



## Lacuzon

Bonsoir,

Pour ma part, je n'ai, en France, jamais entendu que square prononcé comme scouare/scoire.


----------



## DearPrudence

Pareil que Lacuzon de mon côté : j'ai toujours entendu prononcé "square" à la française : "scouare" (je n'arrive même pas à "voir" comment ça serait dit à l'anglaise en fait).


----------



## Chimel

JeanDeSponde said:


> Peut-on vraiment affirmer _tout les Belges prononcent à l'anglaise, _quand une québécoise contredit un autre avis, et que moi, de ma France, j'entends un peut tout..?


Xmarabout n'a pas dit "Tous les Belges...", mais a - fort judicieusement - indiqué que les Belges ont l'habitude de prononcer à l'anglaise. Je suis d'accord pour dire que la prononciation de ce mot étranger n'est pas très fixée, mais en Belgique il y a une prononciation [squouère] qui est très majoritaire. Libre à chacun de prononcer autrement, mais il doit savoir que, chez nous, il risque de détonner un peu.


> (je n'arrive même pas à "voir" comment ça serait dit à l'anglaise en fait)


 Comme "rastaquouère", ainsi que l'a dit aussi Xmarabout. Entendons-nous: ce n'est pas une vraie prononciation "anglaise" comme le ferait un Anglais, mais "à l'anglaise", de même qu'on prononcera "week-end" et bien d'autres anglicismes "à l'anglaise", mais pas tout à fait de la même manière que si on parlait anglais et qu'on utilisait ce même mot.


----------



## Nanon

DearPrudence said:


> J'ai toujours entendu prononcer "square" à la française : "scouare" (je n'arrive même pas à "voir" comment ça serait dit à l'anglaise en fait).


Comme dans "Trafalgar Square", ou dans tout autre contexte se rapportant à un pays anglophone : tu dirais "Trafalgar scouare" en franglais dans une phrase française ? Moi, non .
Ou alors, il y a une Belge en moi qui s'ignore...


----------



## DearPrudence

Désolée de ne pas avoir pensé à toutes les éventualités


----------



## Lacuzon

Nanon said:


> Comme dans "Trafalgar Square", ou dans tout autre contexte se rapportant à un pays anglophone : tu dirais "Trafalgar scouare" en franglais dans une phrase française ? Moi, non .
> Ou alors, il y a une Belge en moi qui s'ignore...



Moi si (pas taper ) probablement à cause de trafal*gare* scou*are.*


----------



## Nanon

Alors, moi non plus, je n'ai pas envisagé toutes les éventualités (pas taper  !).


----------



## Magonette

> *Prononc. et Orth.:* [skwa:ʀ]. On dit, à l'angl., [skwε:ʀ]



CNRTL - http://www.cnrtl.fr/lexicographie/square


----------



## Wai Ho

Ici au Québec, il y a 2 prononciations: « skwâr » (avec un « â » postérieur) et « skwair » avec un « r » anglophone.


----------

